# R34 GTT wanted



## Zero:One (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi all

Not sure if this is the right section so admins please feel free to move it or let me know!

Looking for a well looked after R34-GTT for my brother, the spec he's looking for is as follows;

MY 1998/99
Up to 140,000km
Any colour considered providing not orange
aero kit preferred
Regular service intervals with receipts (by you or a trusted third party)
undersealed and rust protected including proof of regular re-application to cavities (either by you or a trusted third party)
As close to standard as possible to keep insurance down but having things like suspension, nismo parts, intercooler, wheels and exhaust mods are fine

Brothers budget is £19k.

We've been looking mainly through importers. And we've viewed 1 or 2 through "specialists" but they've needed more work than advertised where rust hadn't been kept on top of after initial undersealing so walked away.

Hoping to finding an OC member looking to pass on their pride & joy to someone else to cherish and look after.

Let me know what you have.

Thanks!


----------

